
Santa Cruz bans predictive policing - wturner
https://www.santacruzworks.org/news/santa-cruz-is-the-first-city-to-city-ban-predictive-policing
======
rudolph9
I wish anonymous metadata and source code was open! This kind of software has
potential to positively impact society but not when it cannot be freely
audited and debated by the public empowered to vote for changes to it.

I suspect there is a storm brewing with proprietary government software.
Social services like child endangerment checkups, child placements, etc.
sentencing recommendations, as mentioned predictive policing,
watchdog/oversight departments , and so much more!

These tools can empower us or enslave us and a big step toward empowerment is
the open source community is to push for open source and open data for
software augmented government functions!

------
solotronics
A huge step forward. I think we have to watch out for these technologies being
misapplied to profile people and generate false positives.

